# Salary for groom/rider



## hallarider (14 January 2010)

Hi 

What would be the average salary of a full time experienced groom/rider for a person with sole charge of showing yard be. 6 days per week and travelling to shows when needed.

Accomodation included.

Many thanks


----------



## Angelbones (14 January 2010)

i'll be watching this one with interest!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 January 2010)

Currently the minimum wage is as follows:

16 - 17 yrs = £3.57 ph
18 - 22 yrs = £4.83 ph
22 yrs up   = £5.80 ph

Many employers within the horse industry hide actual wages paid by including board &amp; lodgings within the deal so actual hourly rate is difficult to ascertain.


----------



## zoeshiloh (14 January 2010)

I worked at a dressage yard in my gap year. This was for a top international rider, with amazing facilities. Their pay was as follows;

Yard Manager;

£200 per week
Hours = 6.45am - 5.30pm. 30 min break 10am 1 hour break 1pm
Late night check 9pm - approx 30 mins to give hay etc
Work pattern - we worked an odd pattern, apparently it is the continental system? We would work two weeks solid, then have half a day on a saturday, all day sunday and all day Monday. The following weekend we would have half day saturday and all day sunday off, then we'd work two weeks solid again.
If farrier/vets you sometimes went without breaks. If going to a show you would start much earlier and finish much later.
Accomodation included - it was very nice, and all our breakfast was provided (cereals, bread, milk etc). We had sky TV and broadband paid for as well. 
If you wanted your own horse at the yard, they took £50/week off your wages. That included bedding, hay and feed but no supplements, vets, farrier etc.

General Grooms;
£100 Per week
Hours = 7.15am - 5pm. 30 min break 10am 1 hour break 1pm
Same work pattern as above, same accomodation etc. This included board of one horse.

BD Apprentice;
£50 Per week
Hours and work pattern same as above. Board of one horse.

The owner/rider/trainer never gave actual lessons to any of the grooms, or even the apprentices - they would ride in the school at the same time as him, and he would correct them and point out things to them, but never actually stand and teach them.


----------



## Shilasdair (14 January 2010)

My experiences are that grooms avoid jobs which require 6 day weeks, so that will limit the number of applicants.
Why don't you work out the hours involved, then start with the NMW hourly rate, and add on a bit depending on the skills required.
The NMW legislation also gives a maximum per week that can be deducted for accommodation, so best check that too.
S


----------



## little_flea (14 January 2010)

My god how can people live off this?? Crazy, especially considering what a physically demanding job it is.


----------



## TicTac (14 January 2010)

we do it for love   lol


----------



## millitiger (14 January 2010)

i have worked at international dressage and eventing yards; 2 were live in, 1 i travelled to.

dressage yard, as groom- accommodation, food and livery for one horse included.
7am- 5pm
lunch 45 mins
mant to be 1 day off eery 7 days but worked out more like every 10.
£100/week.
also included 1 lesson a day on dressage schoolmasters.

1st eventing yard, as head girl.
lovely accommodation and livery for 1 horse including shoeing etc.
7am-5pm
1 hour lunch, 15 min break at 9am for brekkie.
every Monday off (unless at a 3 day or overnighting at events).
£200 week

2nd eventing yard, no yard duties only riding.
didn't live in.
8am-1pm
£40/day
had whatever days off i wanted- just let them know at beginning of the week.

very few professional yards go through the books for staff and as most include accommodation and livery the actual cash you get isn't a lot (but no tax and hardly any costs).


----------



## Steeleydan (14 January 2010)

I would say as these are not 9-5 jobs, plus its 6 days, I would say to get some one good you are looking at £300 per week before tax and NI. And accomadation with all bills paid, except food and phone.


----------



## Sessle (14 January 2010)

I used to get just over the minimum wage, this was just for the job as I didn't work there or anything, lunch was included though!!


----------

